# Acronyms



## Simcha (Jul 14, 2012)

I love reading things on this website, its a part comforting and therapeutic and I think a part, although regretfully, misery loves company. However, I need help with the acronyms often used on the site. Is there a glossary somewhere on the site so that I can fully understand what people post.


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

Simcha said:


> I love reading things on this website, its a part comforting and therapeutic and I think a part, although regretfully, misery loves company. However, I need help with the acronyms often used on the site. Is there a glossary somewhere on the site so that I can fully understand what people post.


Me too.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to TAM!  Here you go:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you angelpixie.


----------



## Simcha (Jul 14, 2012)

What is "POSOM"? I know it has something to do with "other man".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Simcha said:


> What is "POSOM"? I know it has something to do with "other man".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Piece Of S**t Other Man


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Piece Of S**t Other Man


Hehe. This one is very important! :smthumbup:


----------



## Simcha (Jul 14, 2012)

What is "CT"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Simcha said:


> What is "CT"?


Many of us have specialized nicknames or acronyms to refer to our Exes...

"CT", for example, stands for "Crazy Town", a nickname Ceegee's lawyer gave to his Ex, if I'm not mistaken.


----------

